# SSBB Mafia Day 7



## Ether's Bane (Apr 9, 2010)

_Just three people remained - Psymon, Blastoise, and Kammington. Full Metal Cookies was found dead._

*Full Metal Cookies is dead. She was not Mafia.*

You have two days.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, it seems the game's come to a close. I have to say, we did fairly well despite our night actions never getting through!

Once I figured out who all the healers were, though, it was simple enough to kill them.

Good game, Blastoise. It's safe to say that Psymon and I are victorious.

While we did take a major blow from Zora's death, I think we've done well.

If you have any questions on our great plan, please tell us!

I nominate *Blastoise*.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 9, 2010)

I hate you.

Just to delay my death, I nominate *Psymon.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 10, 2010)

Resistance is futile, Mr. Toise; a mafia majority can do whatever it wants!


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 10, 2010)

You know what? Why even bother. The Mafia wins!

Here's the log.

1. Xaldin (Ike)
2. Blastoise (Other)
3. L'il Dwagie (Bowser)
4. Full Metal Cookies (King Dedede)
5. Cyndaquil (Sheik)
6. Flora and Ashes (Peach)
7. Grass King (Mr. Game and Watch)
8. Psymon (Meta Knight)
9. Kammington (Wolf)
10. Sage Noctowl (Marth)
11. Blazie (Other)
12. Mariodjw (Samus)
13. Bobino (R.O.B.)
14. moon-panther (Snake)
15. Zora of Termina (Ganondorf)

Night 1:

Psymon (Meta Knight) aligns with the Mafia.
Grass King (Mr. Game and Watch) aligns with the Innocents and selects Vermin.
Cyndaquil (Sheik) attracts Blastoise (other).
The Mafia goes for L’il Dwagie (Bowser). L’il Dwagie is now Giga Bowser.
Flora and Ashes (Peach) heals Full Metal Cookies (King Dedede).
Full Metal Cookies (King Dedede) heals L’il Dwagie (Giga Bowser).
moon-panther (Snake) inspects Full Metal Cookies (King Dedede). Full Metal Cookies is not Mafia.
Deaths: Nobody

Day 1:

Xaldin (Ike) and L’il Dwagie (Giga Bowser) are nominated.
Xaldin (Ike) is lynched.

Night 2:

The Mafia goes for L’il Dwagie (Giga Bowser).
Flora and Ashes (Peach) heals L’il Dwagie (Giga Bowser). L’il Dwagie (Giga Bowser) is off the Death Queue.
Full Metal Cookies (King Dedede) heals Blastoise (other).
Sage Noctowl (Marth) attempts to kill Blastoise (other). As Blastoise (other) is immune, this puts Cyndaquil (Sheik) on the Death Queue.
moon-panther (Snake) inspects L’il Dwagie (Giga Bowser). L’il Dwagie appears to be Mafia.
Deaths: Cyndaquil (Sheik)

Day 2:

Bobino (R.O.B.) is nominated.
Bobino (R.O.B.) is lynched.

Night 3:

Grass King (Mr. Game and Watch) nullifies Blastoise’s (other) night action. However, Blastoise (other) has no night action, so Vermin has failed.
The Mafia goes for Blastoise (other).
Flora and Ashes (Peach) heals L’il Dwagie (Giga Bowser).
Full Metal Cookies (King Dedede) heals Blastoise (other).
moon-panther (Snake) inspects Zora of Termina (Ganondorf). Zora of Termina is Mafia.
Deaths: Nobody

Day 3:

moon-panther (Snake), Zora of Termina (Ganondorf), and Grass King (Mr. Game and Watch) are nominated.
Zora of Termina (Ganondorf) is lynched.

Night 4:

Grass King (Mr. Game and Watch) nullifies Sage Noctowl’s (Marth) night action.
The Mafia goes for moon-panther (Snake).
Flora and Ashes (Peach) heals moon-panther (Snake).
Full Metal Cookies (King Dedede) heals moon-panther (Snake), thus putting moon-panther on the Death Queue.
moon-panther (Snake) inspects Grass King (Mr. Game and Watch). Grass King is not Mafia. 
Deaths: moon-panther (Snake)

Day 4:

Sage Noctowl (Marth) is nominated.
Sage Noctowl (Marth) is lynched.

Night 5:

Grass King (Mr. Game and Watch) nullifies Blastoise’s (other) night action. However, Blastoise (other) has no night action, so Vermin has failed.
The Mafia goes for L’il Dwagie (Giga Bowser).
Flora and Ashes (Peach) heals Blazie (other).
Full Metal Cookies (King Dedede) heals L’il Dwagie (Giga Bowser).
Deaths: Nobody

Day 5:

Blastoise (other) and Grass King (Mr. Game and Watch) are nominated.
Grass King (Mr. Game and Watch) is lynched.

Night 6:

The Mafia goes for Blazie (other).
Flora and Ashes (Peach) heals L’il Dwagie (Giga Bowser).
Full Metal Cookies (King Dedede) heals L’il Dwagie (Giga Bowser), thus putting L’il Dwagie on the Death Queue.
Mariodjw (Samus) is disqualified for inactivity.
Deaths: Blazie, L’il Dwagie, Mariodjw

Day 6:

Blastoise (other) and Flora and Ashes (Peach) are nominated.
Flora and Ashes (Peach) is lynched.

Night 7:

The Mafia goes for Full Metal Cookies (King Dedede).
Full Metal Cookies (King Dedede) heals Blastoise (other).
Deaths: Blastoise

Day 7:

Blastoise (other) and Psymon (Meta Knight) are nominated.
Blastoise is lynched.
Winning side: Mafia
Winning players: Kammington (Wolf), Psymon (Meta Knight)


----------



## Zora of Termina (Apr 10, 2010)

...*applause* Good work, boys. I knew you would be able to carry out my will soundly.
Next time it won't be so easy to kill me off.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 10, 2010)

oh god Zora the Zombie Don has risen from the grave.


----------



## Flora (Apr 10, 2010)

...my god blastoise i'm soooooo sorry for nominating you :(

so, uh.  mafia. wow. (darn you Kam I thought you were innocent D:)

on another note wow i totally avoided having the mafia do away with Bowser on night 5 o.o


----------



## Zora of Termina (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes. Everyone's favorite Merry Murderess LIVES!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 10, 2010)

Flora said:
			
		

> ...my god blastoise i'm soooooo sorry for nominating you :(


It's ookay, there was at least some evidence there. I just voted  for/nominated whoever voted for me/nominated me/whatever.

And now to dance away happily _only to be eviscerated by the evil Kam and his assistant._


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 10, 2010)

Wait, if the actions for Night 4 are correct, then my super-awesome strategy was based on a lie. Grass King, you jerk O:<

In other news, we're going n a Blastoise hunt! Know any electric-type moves, Zora?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Apr 10, 2010)

Kammington said:


> Wait, if the actions for Night 4 are correct, then my super-awesome strategy was based on a lie. Grass King, you jerk O:<
> 
> In other news, we're going n a Blastoise hunt! Know any electric-type moves, Zora?


Sure do!
*Thunderpunch's Blastoise*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 10, 2010)

*flails on ground, shooting vomit from shoulder cannons*


----------



## Sylph (Apr 11, 2010)

*sigh* I reveal myself. I take down the Don....and I die of OD. Over Dose.

Oh well. Good game guys~


----------



## Dave Strider (Apr 11, 2010)

Heh, wow. My first game of mafia and I win. :D


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Apr 13, 2010)

FMC deserves some applause for healing the right person 4 times in 5 rounds. *claps*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 13, 2010)

*claps louder, elbowing self in front of Sage*


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 13, 2010)

*Takes a few bows* Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Zora of Termina (Apr 13, 2010)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> *Takes a few bows* Thank you, thank you!


You are now my mortal enemy.
We must do battle on a flimsy rotting rope bridge over a pit of magma. With swords.

...Or in jello. That works too!


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 13, 2010)

NAKED JELLO WRESTLING GO!

*cackles* I is best healer.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 13, 2010)

Zora of Termina said:


> We must do battle on a flimsy rotting rope bridge over a pit of magma. With swords.
> 
> ...Or in jello. That works too!


Both of those are wonderful ideas for ASB arenas...

*steals the one he hasn't used yet*


----------



## Blazie (Apr 13, 2010)

Aw, man. I was totally convinced that Blastoise was mafia, since I died after being the only one voting for him...Sorry. >.< 

Man, Kam, tell us all how the heck you made yourself seem so innocent. (Plus the whole "master plan" thing has me curious.)

And yay for the super awesome psychic healers!


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Apr 13, 2010)

Kam was the last person I'd suspect, besides Xaldin, of course.  Well, that's an expert.


----------



## Flora (Apr 14, 2010)

Blazie said:


> And yay for the super awesome psychic healers!


*bows*

still don't know how FMC and i managed to pull that off but who cares cause we rock :)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 16, 2010)

I just tried to avoid going to extremes here. I just play as if I was innocent.

My "master plan" was to keep Blastoise alive. I knew there was a healer clash on a night where GK blocked his action, and thus he couldn't be a healer. Since most people believed he was innocent, nobody would attempt to nominate him. I used this to my advantage by keeping him alive, thus making the townies lynch potential healers.

We knew that Dwagie was the alien, and that was a pain; we couldn't kill her during the day, and she was smart. Either way, she died from healer clash.

On Day 6, I knew that of the remaining five people, Flora and FMC were the healers (Blastoise was vanilla, Psymon and I were mafioso). So, Flora played into my hands by nominating Blastoise. I nominated her for OMGUS reasons, and thus she died. We killed FMC, and that was that; mafia majority meant we won.


----------

